# "Artic Fern"



## ElMostro (Mar 16, 2008)

Home brew Alumilite with add-ons.  On a Jr Gent Tatanium Gold kit with a CA finish and palstic polish..
Eugene


----------



## splinter99 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats really cool, would you mind sharing how you did it?


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 16, 2008)

You skinned some gummy worms, right?! []

I know exactly how you did it, but I won't spill the beans! I never would have though that that's what it looked like turned, though! 

Awesome pen and blank, Eugene!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 16, 2008)

Great pen Eugene !! [8D]


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 16, 2008)

colored spiral pasta? just a wag.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 17, 2008)

Very very nice Eugene.  Will be watching to see if you fess up to how it was done.


----------



## R2 (Mar 17, 2008)

[:0][:0][][][^]!!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful pen Eugene!  Cool idea!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW, fantastic![:0][]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice!  Shall we call it Fusilli Eugene (a la Seinfeld!)


----------



## ElMostro (Mar 17, 2008)

Pipeyeti, you are correct.  Thanks all for the comments.

Eugene


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 17, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## ElMostro (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG...I made the front page, I made the front page, I made the front page!![:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0] (I mean the "Artic Fern" pen made the front page)
Ok, got it out of my system.  Wow, I am humbled,[:I] thanks all.


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 17, 2008)

Your somebody! Things are going to happen to you now. The only thing better is finding your name in the phone book.


----------



## rhahnfl (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks very nice!!! Is there anything you can't hide in alumilite?


----------



## TomKitten (Mar 18, 2008)

Your pen blank came out amazingly beautifully!  May I ask -- did you cook and re-dry the pasta, or just use it right out of the box?


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 18, 2008)

The only thing that can't be hidden in Alumilite is the receipts from the wife. Although the shredded money does look good in it. Off to the shop again with my shredder.[}]


----------



## rherrell (Mar 18, 2008)

Great job, Eugenio![8D][8D][8D]


----------



## ElMostro (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TomKitten_
> 
> Your pen blank came out amazingly beautifully!  May I ask -- did you cook and re-dry the pasta, or just use it right out of the box?



Richard; the pasta was "washed" to remove flour dust then re-dried then cast.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 21, 2008)

That's one of the most beautiful and creative pens I've ever seen.


----------



## Woodchopper (Mar 21, 2008)

Very, very, nice.  

Dell


----------

